# Logic Soundlab TX3000D monoblock



## trumpet

I got one of the Logic Soundlab TX line monoblock amps in for a customer and I thought I'd open it up for some pictures to share.

1500 W at 1 Ohm
35a x 3 fuses


----------



## envisionelec

trumpet said:


> I got one of the Logic Soundlab TX line monoblock amps in for a customer and I thought I'd open it up for some pictures to share.
> 
> 1500 W at 1 Ohm
> 35a x 3 fuses


It won't last very long. See that cutout in the PC board just in front of those two yellow toroid inductors? A fan is supposed to be there to keep those guys cool - they get WAY too hot (poor design). 

This is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## trumpet

The fan is mounted to the cover panel. The only ventilation is on that same panel, which is the bottom. It's got mounting feet to raise the case, but I would guess they're only 1/8" high. The fan seemed like an afterthought to me.

The amp was sold as a carry-out sale. It came back a week later with 0 output yet no protect light. I verified this on the bench and sent it back to get replaced. Coincidentally, I had a blown DBX1002 show up the next day. This customer enjoyed his amp a bit too hard.


----------

